# Upgrade Tonight



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

UKM will be offline briefly from 6pm tonight.
It's a minor update which fixes a few bugs, no major changes.
It should only take 10 mins but may end up being longer if there's any unforeseen issues.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

can you answer my PM please?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

karbonk said:


> can you answer my PM please?


 Done.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

All done :thumb:


----------

